# We Have Finally Tried It!!



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

The rear slide topper that is!
We got away for a long weekend at the ocean (Pacific Beach) and finally tried out the new slide topper. It was incredibly accomidating weather, nice in the day and rainy at night, not much wind to speak of. The really nice thing about the rain was that we did not know it had rained until looking outside and seeing the rain drops in the puddles the next morning. No noisey neighbors on the roof any longer, very nice indeed.
Cleaning off the slide yesterday morning to go home was a breeze, all I had to do was roll the slide in and lock it in place. It was very nice not to have to get up there to squeegee the thing off because...you guessed it...it was already dry! (and would not have had any pine needles if we were near any trees either)
One word of warning...be ready for any of the water that may be hiding on the topper, I will be NEXT time!

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats again Scott on doing a super job, and a really usefull mod indeed.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats on a great mod!

Can we see some photos? I am very interested in performing this mod on both of my slides on the 28RSS and am interesting in seeing what the finished product looks like up close.

Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jason,

There's pics here

Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I am seriously thinking about adding one to the slide on my 5th wheel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

Sweeeeeeeet Mod!!!!







It looks like it was factory installed









Can you tell me how long, what was involved and what kind of $$ need to be invested.

Just added it to my must mod list. Cannot wait for spring.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

I am going to do this mod. Can you tell me where you ordered it from and the size you ordered. I too have a 28rss and this is a must mod. Also, did you do the side slide?

Any info would be most helpful as I leave for Ft Wilderness on the 23rd of Jan.

Thanks
Tom Hancock


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is Scott's thread with all the gory details and part numbers too









Awning Installation


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Here is Scott's thread with all the gory details and part numbers too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, I did not intend to "drop this and run" I just have been busy. One thing is that our heat pump at the house died last Wed. and I have been researching this rather high $$ item.

This is a job you can do in a day ONCE you have gathered all of the "stuff". Some of it is custom like the topper material itself so it could take a couple of weeks to round everything up. Sorry to burst any bubbles.

If I had a side slide I would definitley buy one of the manufactured ones that are available. The benifits are well worth the expense in my opinion.

I promise to check back more often to see if there are more questions that I can answer for anybody!

Scott


----------

